
(New) Startup Rules - biz model canvas - BallinBige
http://healpay.com/blog/2011/04/01/new-startup-rules
======
BallinBige
<http://www.businessmodelgeneration.com> <\--- ipad app looks cool

~~~
rubyskills
Of course, if you're any kind of business guy, you have to write up your
business canvas strategies on an ipad. :)

